# Using a Samsung SIR4080R w/ou Direct TV Subscription???



## rterren978 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,

I got a Samsung SIR4080R today from a friend who had it since he switched back to cable. I swapped out one of my receivers and plugged it in. Of course it didnt work for me. I have been looking around the net and I see references to zipper? what ever that is.

I know NOTHING about how these work, but am quite farmiliar with PC's.

Is there a way i can use this to record programs without having to send more money to Direct TV?

I'm not concerned with being able to schedule things, just the ability to record if that makes a difference.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Directv tivos lack the hardware to record from any other source. Recording = subscription


----------



## rterren978 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi,

so what is the cable in jack for , i'm confused.

thanks


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

in standby mode, the cable in is passed through to the cable out


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

DirecTV TiVos work be tuning the appropriate digital "Stream" from a DirecTV satellite, decrypting it (based on subscription), recording the stream essentially directly to the HDD, and when you play it back it decodes it into video you can send to your TV or record on another device.

"Recording" is a software construct that is part of the paid service.


----------

